# Preeclampsia-post-partum magnesium treatment.



## abbywest (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, I am new around here, and did do a search but couldn't find exactly what I was looking for, so forgive me if this has been discussed on here. I have a very dear friend who was induced at 39 weeks because she had preeclampsia. After delivery her BP went down to normal, but then it shot back up. She is now going through a magnesium treatment that will last 48 hours. Baby is fine and momma is doing well not to be scared, but I am scared, and I stumbled on this forum while searching some stuff. I have read mothering mag since my 5 year old was a baby and I figured maybe this was a place to open a discussion. I am sure my friend is fine and that the doctors are taking care of her, but I was wondering if anyone with similar values as ours(natural living, etc) had experienced this magnesium treatment and could share about it.


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

Magnesium sulfate is a standard of care for pre-e. It prevents seizures by relaxing the blood vessels. It also is an awful experience, from my understanding--you are hazy, feel like your veins are burning, just miserable. (My SIL and a dear friend both had it, and as a pre-e survivor myself, I have read a lot about it). Mamas on mag can BF, but baby can be lethargic because of it.

The bottom line is that mag saves lives.


----------



## abbywest (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks so much. I've done a lot of reading about it. I know she is in good hands. Baby is nursing well. Thanks for the *bottom line*.

I dunno, maybe I am just scared. Its no fun seeing her like that. I am not sure what I was looking for here.


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abbywest*
> 
> I dunno, maybe I am just scared. Its no fun seeing her like that. I am not sure what I was looking for here.


Pre-e is scary. I mean, it kills women and babies every day. So it's okay to be scared. But know that with the kind of care she seems to be receiving, this all will be nothing more than a distant memory soon. Recovery usually is quick and complete 

As her friend, be there. Listen. She probably is traumatized by her experience, and likely a lot of it won't hit her for months. Let her talk. I still talk about my experience and the time when it all came crashing down on me that I was lucky to be alive and unscathed with a perfect, amazing baby girl afterward.

{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

I completely agree with PinkBunch.

I had severe preeclampsia with both of my pregnancies, and spent 5 days on mag. sulfate when my first was born, and a total of 2 weeks on it when I had my second (most of that time was before her delivery). I never questioned it - in fact, with my second, I wanted to be on it because my blood pressure was fluctuating so wildly even on BP meds and the spikes were getting high at night and I was so afraid of having a stroke or seizure. Yes, being on mag. was a horrible experience, but it was better than the potential alternative.


----------



## abbywest (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you ladies. It is surreal, because I know she is receiving excellent care. But even when she went in for the induction, I don't think any of us realized how big a deal it was, and now she is really out of it, and it is just setting in how serious of a situation it is. No one believes that she is in danger from the Mag, sorry if I came off snippy, I am not scared of the mag, I am grateful for it. I trust the medical community. I am scared of the Pre-e. That Live song lightening crashes came on and I had to turn it off. She is my closest friend.

Anyway, thank you to those that shared their stories, I am grateful to know you guys came out ok. I am sorry you had such a difficult experience.


----------

